# Sergeant Timothy Prunty



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Sergeant Timothy Prunty

<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg height=146>[TR][TD][/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


*Shreveport Police Department
Louisiana*
End of Watch: Sunday, October 24, 2010
Biographical Info
*Age:* 44
*Tour of Duty:* 19 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Date of Incident:* Sunday, October 24, 2010
*Weapon Used:* Gun; Unknown type
*Suspect Info:* Charged with murder
Sergeant Tim Prunty was shot and killed in an ambush attack at approximately 3:30 am. He was standing next to his patrol car outside of a convenience store on Bert Kouns Industrial Loop when another car pulled into the parking lot and the driver opened fire.

Sergeant Prunty was struck by several rounds but was able to return fire before collapsing. He was transported to LSU Health Science Center where he succumbed to his wounds.

A witness was able to provide a description of the suspect's vehicle. Officers located the vehicle a short time later and took the suspect into custody after a short pursuit. It is believed that the man was responsible for shooting at a security guard earlier in the morning. He was charged with first degree murder in connection with Sergeant Prunty's death and attempted murder in the connection with the shooting of the security guard.

Sergeant Prunty had served with the Shreveport Police Department for 19 years. He is survived by his twin brother, who also serves with the agency.

Agency Contact Information
Shreveport Police Department
1234 Texas Avenue
Shreveport, LA 71161

Phone: (318) 673-6932

_*Please contact the Shreveport Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Rest in Peace Sergeant Prunty and thank you for your 19 years of service. Hopefully your murderer, Christopher Cope will be executed.


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Sgt. My thoughts and prayers are with your family and friends.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

